# Kon Tiki 669 damp found during habitation check (08 Model)



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if they know how to fix damp down in the corner area of the cab to van joint. After talking to someone at the Peterborough show this appears to be a known problem needing a 10 minute fix as the steel pillars joining the van to cab have not been insulated causing condensation.
Does anyone know how easy it is to fix? as the habitation check was done by a Mobile Servicer and he is not in a position to fix, but if it is simple I would rather do it myself than spend hours and hours getting it done at a dealers.

Also is there a fix for the fresh water tank contents sender which has stopped working.

Finaly anyone who has a 669 have a look in your battery compartment as mine had about 2" of water sloshing about, this was due to a poor seal on the electric cables where they enter the compartment as far as I can tell.


I know there will be some on here telling me it has to be done by a dealer but I really can't afford the time off work to spend many hours and miles having it looked at.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Tim.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Is there not a warrantee solution??


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

I think it may have been a recall but if it is a quick fix then I would rather do it myself as all previous experiences of returning it to dealers/service have cost me many hours and lots of fuel.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Not heard of the problems but if you give Glenn Harris, our service manager a call, I am sure he will know.

Condensation can be cured by fitting insulation such as thin foam rubber using spary on adhesive, inlet holes for battery cable, use some bathroom sealant or sykaflex.

Peter


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If it is a recall I am sure a PM to Swift with your Chassis number would either confirm this or not.


Richard...


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Tim, I appreciate getting time off work and taking your van to a dealer is a pain, BUT, can you really afford to have your nice new van ruined by damp?
I would leave it to a Swift dealer on your day off for the warranty work to be done then collect on your next day off afterward s.



Trevor


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Since owning this van it has been back to Swift for a week for repairs which took 40 manhours to put it right.

It took two days to do its first habitation check and put right the faults which were done under warantee, it then spent a further two days for more work, all of which I had to take time off for, the experiences of owning this motorhome has left me a little bit weary of visiting service centres which have the van sitting for hours with no one working on it.

The last time it only required two external locker handles to be replaced after other work had been done and I sat for hours waiting for it to be completed, I did enquire as to how long it would take and asked If I could have the parts to do it myself only to be told in a condecending tone that it is best if I left it to the proffesionals!!!! I teach technicians to fix aircraft.

I really do not want to drive and spend hours waiting for a job that will take 10 minutes to put right if that is all it will take. If it is not a known fault then it will have to wait, the reason it has not shown up before is that I regularly use a dehumidifier in the van.

As I have just moved to Lincolnshire and my original dealer is in Torquay returning there really is not an option so finding one to do warantee work on this will I presume be a challenge.

Tim


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Tim

Camper UK are normally good to warranty work and in that area. 


Richard...


----------

